

JSONQuery - maxwell
http://www.sitepen.com/blog/2008/07/16/jsonquery-data-querying-beyond-jsonpath/

======
grayrest
Kris Zyp (author, maintainer) has switched to RQL in his newest versions of
persevere.

<https://github.com/kriszyp/rql>

